# RedHat Internet über Router



## Kimble (8. September 2002)

hi,
hab mir nen Router aus einem alten 486 gebaut und da so ein Linuxähnliches Betriebssystem draufgemacht.
Unter Win 2k lässt sich alles prima einrichten, nur unter RedHat nicht.

für den Router muss die eigene IP 192.168.1.5 (netmask 255.255.255.0) sein und DNS/Gateway ist 192.168.1.1 als suffix für DNS planetensystem.de

da ich von Linux nicht so viel Ahnung hab, weiß einer wie ich das einrichten kann (auch über die Konsole)???


----------



## Dario Linsky (8. September 2002)

ich geh mal davon aus, dass du bei der installation von redhat die ip-adresse für den router festgelegt hast.
dann musst du eigentlich nur noch über ipchains (bzw. iptables) die weiterleitung von internet nach lan (und andersrum) einrichten. auf den client-rechnern in deinem lan musst du dann als gateway (in den netzwerkeinstellungen) die ip-adresse von deinem router eintragen und die entsprechenden nameserver festlegen.


----------

